# Pattern for My Lacy Scarf



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody, 
I thought you might want to use this lacy pattern for a scarf or shawl. It's pretty simple.
The scarf is made in Elann.com Peruvian Baby Cashmere on US #4 needles. I haven't finished it yet. At this point it's 14.5" wide and approx.50" long and I just started ball #8 ( the last one ) 
Cast on a multiple of 10 + 1 (for the lacy pattern) + 8 edge sts ( 4 sts on each side).
Work 1 in garter stitch, then continue in the lacy pattern. At the same time, work 4 sts at the beg and end of every row in garter stitch. End with 1 in garter stitch.


Lacy Pattern for the Scarf:

Multiple of 10 sts +1:

Row 1 (RS): k1, *yo, skp, k8; rep from * to end.
Row 2 and all WS rows: purl.
Row 3: k1, *k1, yo, skp, k5, k2tog, yo, rep from * to end.
Row 5: k1, *k2, yo, skp, k3, k2tog, yo, k1; rep from * to end.
Row 7: k1, * k5, yo, skp, k3, rep from * to end.
Row 9: k1, *k3, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, skp, k2; rep from * to end.
Row 11: k1, *k2, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, skp, k1; rep from * to end.
Row 12: rep row 2.
Rep rows 1-12 for lace pattern.

skp- slip 1 stitch, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over the stitch that you just knitted


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

That's beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

If I double the width it will make a perfect prayer shawl! Thank you so much for sharing your lovely pattern.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gorgeous! On my To Do list.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Could this be made in worsted weight yarn?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Mzmom1,sure, it can be made in any weight yarn,it's just it will look and feel different.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful scarf Elena. Thank you so much for sharing your pattern with us :-D :thumbup:


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful, and thank you for sharing your pattern x


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

love the hat too - care to share that one please ?


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a very pretty pattern and thank you very much for sharing it. Jenny xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

terri65 said:


> love the hat too - care to share that one please ?


Here's the pattern for the hat....

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/118701302/instant-download-number-87-pdf-knitting?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yummy in cashmere. Elann.com has some great yarns at great prices. Very nice. Thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful scarf ! Thank you for sharing your pattern !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. It's so pretty.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok, stupid question, and I wonder this all the time!
When you say multiples of 10+1 does that mean a total of 11 or multiple s of 10 then after all the multiples add 1.
Do I sound stupid? I see this in a lot of patterns and think if it is 11 stitches, why say 10+1?
By the way I love the pattern and have the perfect yarn for it, so I want to try!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I was looking for something like this


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Mem51 said:


> Ok, stupid question, and I wonder this all the time!
> When you say multiples of 10+1 does that mean a total of 11 or multiple s of 10 then after all the multiples add 1.
> Do I sound stupid? I see this in a lot of patterns and think if it is 11 stitches, why say 10+1?
> By the way I love the pattern and have the perfect yarn for it, so I want to try!


I'm so glad that you asked the question. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

It is Multiples of 10 sts. - 10, 20, 30, 40, etc. Then add 1.

Example: 20 sts. + 1 = 21, 30 sts. + 1 = 31, etc.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Mem51 said:


> Ok, stupid question, and I wonder this all the time!
> When you say multiples of 10+1 does that mean a total of 11 or multiple s of 10 then after all the multiples add 1.
> Do I sound stupid? I see this in a lot of patterns and think if it is 11 stitches, why say 10+1?
> By the way I love the pattern and have the perfect yarn for it, so I want to try!


I was stumped by this as well until someone explained it to me. Multiples of 10 is simply,10,20,30 etc ,plus one more, so it would be 11,21,31etc.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you! I would have messed it up and gotten frustrated! I would have done multiples of 11.


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks, lovely


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful scarf..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> It is Multiples of 10 sts. - 10, 20, 30, 40, etc. Then add 1.
> 
> Example: 20 sts. + 1 = 21, 30 sts. + 1 = 31, etc.


Thank you so much for your explanation, Homesweethome!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Here's the pattern for the hat....
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/118701302/instant-download-number-87-pdf-knitting?ref=shop_home_active


Tracy, thank you so much for taking the time to post the link to my hat pattern, it's very kind of you!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you for the beautiful pattern! i love this site... everyone is so nice to share their discoveries and talent!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

You are ALWAYS so kind! Thank you! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

I love you ladies (and gents) for always being open to help and share


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Thank you. Its very pretty. Ive got it bookmarked


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely..thank you for the pattern!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern...it's lovely!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

It is so generous of you to share a pattern for free. its very pretty and will make a beautiful Christmas gift.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely pattern. Thanks. How many did you cast on to arrive at the 14.5 inch width?
Ellie


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful scarf,thanks for sharing..


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Love it, thank you very much! Your hat is lovely as well. Great job! Can you tell us how many stitches you cast on to make that size scarf, please? Thanks!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Very pretty . Thank you or sharing


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raindancer said:


> Love it, thank you very much! Your hat is lovely as well. Great job! Can you tell us how many stitches you cast on to make that size scarf, please? Thanks!


Thank you so much for the compliments, Everybody! I cast on 79 sts to get 14.5" wide. It might be a little wider after blocking.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, really like your scarf!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you. I copied, pasted and printed it out . So pretty and hopefully I'll do as good a job as your doing.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

Very sweet! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, your scarf is so pretty.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful pattern and color. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I thought you might want to use this lacy pattern for a scarf or shawl. It's pretty simple.
> The scarf is made in Elann.com Peruvian Baby Cashmere on US #4 needles. I haven't finished it yet. At this point it's 14.5" wide and approx.50" long and I just started ball #8 ( the last one )
> Cast on a multiple of 10 + 1 (for the lacy pattern) + 8 edge sts ( 4 sts on each side).
> ...


Yes! This it! THANK YOU so much!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

very nice. Thank you!


----------



## lovetoknit123 (Aug 12, 2015)

Gorgeous, just what I was looking for! Thank you!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

That is so pretty. Thanks for sharing. What yarn did you use.

Thanks read all the information.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Another question, how many stitches did you cast for your scarf?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Zraza said:


> Another question, how many stitches did you cast for your scarf?





Zraza said:


> Another question, how many stitches did you cast for your scarf?


Wow, two years passed already since I made this scarf! I love wearing it. I made it in Elann.com Peruvian Baby Cashmere, but, unfortunately, I am not sure if it's still available. You can use any other soft fingering weight yarn, or, if you prefer a thicker scarf, you can use a DK and even worsted yarn.

As for the number of stitches, you need to cast on a multiple of 10+1 +8 edge sts ( 4 on each side). For example, you can cast on 59 sts [50 (a multiple of 10) +1+ 8=59 sts], or 69 sts [60 ( a multiple of 10) +1+8=96], etc.
The more sts you cast on, the wider your scarf will be.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

In the last example, I meant to write:
" . or 69 sts [60 ( a mutliple of 10) +1+8=69, not 96]


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful thank you for the pattern


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for this lovely pattern!


----------



## marg14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello Knittingkitty,

Love your shawl and the pattern. I must make it but before I begin Could you kindly explain this row>> Row 3: k1, *k1, yo, skp, k5, k2tog, yo, rep from * to end.

and last line>> skp- slip 1 stitch, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over the stitch that you just knitted(in what row does this line be knitted)
Hope this is not a dumb question. 
Have a nice day.knitted. Marg14


----------

